# looking into egg share so I need egg share friends to talk to!



## Haribo83

Hi there, 
Without going into the whole sorry story again, I basically have secondary infertility.  After having a lap and dye in December due to trying for over 2 years ive been diagnosed with both tubes blocked. Found out yesterday that there is no point having tubal surgery as it wouldn't make a difference.   so ivf is my only option. An expensive option too as I wouldn't get any go's on the NHs either. So I'm seriously thinking about egg share. Awaiting my AMH blood test to come back in a couple of weeks n then if that comes back ok I have three local clinics im looking into and pricing up and comparing with each other. As im new to this egg sharing, and ivf for that matter I would love to hear from people in similar situations. I'm praying I can get accepted for the egg sharing otherwise it's going to be one hell of a wait saving up about £5000 .  plus, does anyone know if the success rate of ivf increases dramatically if you've already had a pregnancy that's gone full term? Thank you for reading xx


----------



## MrsA14

Hi. Your story sounds pretty much the same as mine. Had a son naturally when I was very young then as I got older and wanted to try fot another baby it didn't happen, had an ectopic pregnancy and got blocked tubes. 

I egg shared on my first and only cycle and got my daughter,  we are about to start egg share again in the next few days waiting for my period to turn up then can start stims, with out egg share it would have taken us a while to save up and I also like the karma of egg share, give something and hopefully get something good back. And the lady u gave my eggs too also had a baby boy. 

the wait of the blood tests are the worst bit,  for the kartyo type and to see if you are a cystic fibrosis carrier take a bout 6-8 weeks to come back so it's a pain waiting for them.

Hope your AMH test comes back soon x


----------



## bevvy82

hello all,

Im also waiting to see if im eligible for Egg Sharing.

I had my son in 2011 and have since had cervical cancer (early stages and two last smears have been clear yay!). My cervix is scarred due to the surgery to remove the cancerous cells so this is making conceiving naturally very difficult. Also means we cant get NHS funding...hence looking into the egg sharing scheme.

We had some tests done recently which showed my partner also had low morphology on his sperm analysis.

I just had an email to say my AMH test results are back and are fine for the egg sharing ( am waiting for the exact results to be sent in the post). I had an ultrasound scan and it said my left ovary had 8-10 on the AFC and the right looked like it had PCOS. Bourn Hall in Cambridge accept people with mild PCOS but I have no idea if mine is mild, moderate or severe...hoping its just mild. I also dont know whether the AFC is ok as it only gives results for one ovary so i cant combine the results to get an exact match.

So at the moment I have sent off my health questionnaire to Bourn Hall and should hear by the end of the week if they will pass me through to the next stage which will be to see a consultant to show my test results etc.

Im so impatient, i just want it all done yesterday!! lol  

Good luck MRSA14 hope this goes well for you again!!

Haribo83- My AMH test results were back in a few days so hopefully you dont have to wait too long!

I know what you mean about the costs if not eligible for egg sharing! its sooooo expensive. I have actually also put in a request for individual treatment funding through my local CCG. Fully expect them to say no but worth a try to see if they consider me to have special circumstances (The Cancer and the fact i wasnt told about the risk of infertility so couldnt even freeze eggs/embryos) and allow me treatment under NHS. 

xx


----------



## Karmas

Waves  in the same boat here both tube blocked and PCOS (mild) pop over to the friends needed thread there are a few ladies that have been through the process more than once they are great at advice at the right time  

What clinics are you looking at?


----------



## bevvy82

Karmas - have they said you are ok to egg share with the PCOS?? x


----------



## Haribo83

Hi mrsA14, so nice to hear your first go at the egg sharing worked for you! This is another thing I'm terrified of, it not working and having to face not being able to have another baby. Did you ever find out what caused your ectopic in the first place? I still don't know what caused mine and its so frustrating, how can it go so wrong?? And I never realised the blood tests took so long to come back! It's timing things isn't it, as I want to make sure we have the funds saved up, but then i don't want to have to wait ages and ages when I know it can go ahead if that makes sense. I was told 10-12 days for my AMH results, so going to ring on 13th to see if they're back. How traumatic is going through the ivf itself? I've heard the egg collecting is very painful. 

Hi bevvy82, so sorry to hear U went through Cancer. Def worth a go for the funding! I'm complaining about how my hospital dealt with my ectopics, I don't feel I had proper checks and feel it's to blame for my blockages now. It was really easy to catch with my son who is now 7. Worth a try! With the egg share you don't have to know if it's successful for the recipient do you? I know it sounds selfish, but i don't think I would want to know unless it was successful for me. Don't think I could cope knowing it didn't work for me but it did for the other person. Hope that doesn't make me sound awful. 

Hey karmas, thanks for the advice, it's trying to find threads that are recent  I struggle with on here lol. I'm being dealt with at burton fertility centre at the moment, but I'm also pricing up a private one in tamworth which is where I live, and one in Birmingham. All three are different prices which I thought was odd. Birmingham is quite "cheap" for egg share which makes me wonder if it's any good lol. Does anyone go off clinic success rates at all? Does it matter? 

Thanks ladies, lovely to speak to people in similar situations, easy to feel alone isn't it. Xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all

I'm also at the beginning of my egg share journey.


I've just had my AMH results back -  37.7 which I've been told is pretty good  

I have a hydrosalpinx on my left tube so my consultant wants it taken out before I start treatment. Unfortunately I cant afford to have this procedure done privately so I have a bit of a wait until I can get this done on the NHS. 

I'm with CRGW in Wales and so far I can't fault them one little bit x


----------



## Haribo83

Hi Wales81,
Yeah that is good, I'm 31 and was told anything around the 20s-30s is good. That's a shame you have to wait to have the op, how did they find that? Did you have a lap? I was told on Monday mine are just blocked, no swellings so shouldnt need them removed. Still makes me paranoid though when I hear you can still have ectopics with ivf. How long do you think toull have to wait? Xx


----------



## Karmas

We live in the same area  Im also 31! Have you looked at coventry thats where im about to be seen (free for egg sharers but they only take women up to 32 :/) - we were at Birmingham women's hospital and oh its awful just one bad experience after another for us there and a few more too from what ive read in the west midlands boards here (Wish I would have read them first tbh) 
Ive enquired at Burton Im waiting to see if I can get my notes from BWH

Im also concerned if it doesnt work the first time to be honest I think everyone is  

Bevvy - Burton said there shouldnt be an issue so if coventry say no (seeing them on the 17th) then ill go to burton 
The lady in coventry said it shoudnt really be an issue that they will just have to keep a close eye on me 

Wales, I had a lap n dye (3 actually) and on the third they asked if I wanted both my tubes removed, while I was in the theater room I had them all under a general had to wait about 6 months for each operation, hope yours comes soon x

Haribo how did they find out your tubes were blocked did they do any testing?


----------



## MrsA14

Hey everyone.  

Haribo I had a laposcapy (bad spelling.  Sorry ) which showed my tubes were blocked one was worse than the other thr doc thought I had about a 6 in 10 chance of having an ectopic.  So I tried natural for a while n it ended up ectopic
for me the egg collection wasn't as bad as I thought it wud be. I had something like morphine and gas and air and it was ok. Loved the drugs to be honest. It felt more like a constant period pain while they are in there. I wouldn't let your mind go into over time about it hun.
my af showed up today so shud be at clinic getting drugs and scan n bloods tomorrow Yeyyyy so excited. X


----------



## Haribo83

Oh really karmas!! Where about do you live? Thanks for the info on birmingham, completely put me off there, but to be honest, they were the cheapest and didn't think going for the cheapest was best idea. Never knew about Coventry! Why do they do it free? Sounds too good to be true. Lol. I'll look into that, pushing it time wise though, got Til October lol. We go on holiday 30th August and I just don't know whether to time it after that or before. Obvs after If we have to save money up. I had a lap and dye in December to find my tube blockages. No dye spillage at all apparently. Wasn't expecting both to be screwed up. 
That's good mrsa14, to be honest the pain doesn't bother me, if it gets me pregnant Id try anything. Lol. Good luck for tomorrow! Keep us updated with your journey please   xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi haribo I am currently with Coventry doing egg share, I cannot rate them highly enough! Ivf is free, icsi (if needed) 515, meds are free (unless you need extra), screening is also free, amh test is 70 I recall, x


----------



## Haribo83

Wow kezzywoo that's amazing. What's the clinic in cov called! And did U just have to get referred there ? How long did it take to get things moving? Sorry for all the questions. If it's free for under 32 I need to get my bum in gear lol. Xx


----------



## Karmas

Im just outside Birmingham in a place called Cradley Heath (near the merry hill shopping centre) 
Yes coventry offer free egg sharing as do Bourne Hall (cambridge) and a couple further south. 
The coventry clinic can be found here http://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/ivf
I got my GP to send in a referral and got my appointment within the week! (The referral needs to be sent to a specific clinic etc so make sure you call coventry first and ask)
They do it free as they need people to share their eggs (something Im really happy to do) you get half and a lady who has problems with her eggs gets half too - that lady is the one basically paying for your treatment 

Im assuming it all goes pretty quickly once you get the ball rolling but Kezzy will be able to let you know the timeline  
You need screening bloods, a scan, a counseling appointment, a group appointment and i'm not sure what else.

We are basically in limbo at the moment as the appointment isnt for a couple of weeks but then im really hoping they shift their bums as i'm 32 in June :/ but we have had a lot of the screening done already the chromosome testing takes the longest (6 weeks roughly) to come back on the NHS not sure if you get them quicker privately.

You may well be able to get it all done before Aug then start treatment when you come back? Im sure they will help work around it


----------



## Haribo83

Oh yes I know Cradley Heath! My hubby is from castle vale. I'm a Blackpool bird but moved to tamworth when I was 17. Right, I need advice then, I'm with burton at the moment then awaiting for my AMH results to come back. Do you think I should get onto my gp to be referred now to Coventry, to get the ball rolling, or wait for the results to come back in a week or so then go from there? I just don't want to waste any time with this, but I don't want to affect the test burton are awaiting either. What do you think? Would it make a difference to things happening at burton if I ask to be referred to Coventry now? Thanks girlies. Xx


----------



## Karmas

I dont have a clue where that is (im a londoner born and raised we moved here to be close to the OHs family) To be honest the clinic choice is up to you  How much to Burton charge ? Ive enquired with them but had no concrete response as yet. Either way I would wait for the AHM results as both clinics will need them. 
A referral to coventry will take a few weeks before you have to actually attend the appointment so I dont see the harm in being referred now and maybe canceling the appointment if you dont want to go and feel things are going well with burton


----------



## kezzywoo

Yes Hun go to your gp and ask for a referral to be sent to dr rina agrawal! (She is amazing). Like Karmas said, it will wait a few weeks to get your appointment, so your probably looking like first week of march however on this day you will have consultation, scan, Sti screening, all blood screening and usually amh, but if you had this done elsewhere that will be fine, ask your current clinic either to send you a copy ( if you have paid for this you are entitled to a copy for free, if not get them send to your gp and they are normally more than happy to print them out for you. Once bloods are back (mine took 6-8 weeks) you can go for counseling and usually nurse information session (again mine were on the same day) and then you are ready to be matched! Hope this helps Hunx


----------



## Haribo83

I there's a chance I can a free go of the egg share is rather give coventry a go first if I'm honest, money is very tight so worth trying them if they do a free go.  Burton said £1000 for the egg share to me, but then on the paper work it says drugs aren't included. So I don't have a definite amount either yet. I'll keep you posted if I get one. Obviously I'm awaiting my AMH results at the mo. But I'm thinking If id have to wait a few weeks anyway is it Worth gettin my doc to refer me to Coventry aswell? What I'm meaning is, it won't affect things with burton will it? Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Haribo83

Thanks kezzywoo. I'll do that. I had my AMH on Monday and she said it would take 10-12 days to get results back and to ring up for them. If I ask to be referred to cov before these are back it won't cause any problems will it with burton will it? I still wana keep burton as an option just incase im denied the egg share at cov for whatever reason.  How long does it take to be matched around, do you know? X


----------



## kezzywoo

We had a slight delay as we also have issues with sperm we had to order donor sperm as a back up. so from the nurse information I was matched with 6 days, but I hear it can take anything from 1 day to 8 weeks! Coventry in my opinion have been very efficient. Did your gp refer you to burton? They might have a problem referring you to various clinics however it would not be a problem with burton in my opinion. When I was looking at Coventry I was also in contact with another clinic closer to home but Coventry were so much cheaper even with the 180 miles I have to travel to get there and back, x


----------



## Haribo83

Ok thanks. I'm going to try caing my gp first then if they can't help I'll speak to my consultant at burton. Yeah my gp referred me to burton. Not sure why there. Lol. I'll keep you posted. Thanks again xx


----------



## Haribo83

Just reread your post kezzywoo, so both clinics were ok with you seeing both at the same time then? I can't get through to my docs, they're totally rubbish l, so I'm gona go straight to Burton clinic and ask if they can refer me aswell as Carry on tests with them  Aswell. My head is spinning with it all! Xx


----------



## Karmas

They wont take a referral from another clinic from what im aware they need your GP to write to them, I got my referal done in a telephone consult, just tell your GP you want to change clinics and they will refer you  
Im basically seeing both clinics at the same time - although im never going back to BWH after the call I had with them today Wendy (the egg share coordinator) was so rude to me on the phone about my notes today! 
The results shouldnt be affected at all as they will be able to send the copy to your gp or even forward them to cov for you  

They told me £1000 too (Burton) but then I checked their price list and it says free :/ so confused lol
Ive got a good feeling about Cov and tbh wish I would have gone there right at the start - Im just hoping they will take me because im so close to the age limit  I have my first appointment with them on the 17th so they will likely do all the testing rather than wait for BWH to hand them my notes as the results will be back quicker (BWH told me it takes 40 days to get my notes somewhere else) Im confused as to why they cant just fax them to my GP tbh the woman is a nightmare to deal with telling me ' I do have other patients you know' and saying to me well you havent paid for your testing so you cant have the results! My tests were done under the NHS gyne dept!!! 

We have the money waiting (been saving long and hard) but like you if I can have our first time for practically free and if it doesnt work then we still have the money for a 2nd go :/ well at least some of it


----------



## kezzywoo

Is your appt with rina Karmas? She is lovely! My egg collection could be that date, so we might be there at the same time!  xx


----------



## Haribo83

Ohh ok karmaas, I'll try getting back onto my gp tomorrow then. They're a pain in the ass lol. So what happened with birmingham then? Other than the rudeness of the woman? Can't believe that, as if you're not going through enough as it is!  It's good to hear people have had good experience with cov so far, it def helps doesn't it. Where did you hear about the 32 age limit? I got cov to send me their price list today and it doesn't mention an age in there. From what I've read if you get referred you don't have to pay for the consultation or any of the screening do you?  Yeah def Gota try for a free go haven't we, like gold dust lol. I wonder what happens if you start treatment at 31 then you turn 32 during... Would it still be "free"? 
Good luck with the egg collection kezzywoo! I want an update every step of the way please!   x


----------



## kezzywoo

Yeah consult and bloods etc are all free, I wasn't aware of an age limit but I am only 23 so wasn't an issue anyway, and of course I will update you , have u been across to the egg share online friends needed thread, both me and Karmas are on there as well as other ladies going through this x


----------



## Haribo83

No I didn't know about that thread, I'll have a look for it, thanks   you started the injections a couple of days ago didn't you? How are you finding those? Are you having to give them yourself? X


----------



## bevvy82

Hey all,

Just a quick update...

I had a call from Bourn Hall today to say that the Dr had seen my health questionnaire and has seen my AMH result and is happy to see us for a consultation! YAAAAAY (was seriously thinking my cancer would stop that) Unfortunately our appt isnt until 11th March but hoping that will come round quickly. We are booked in to see the counsellor on that day as well  They are sending more info and forms in the post and i have to send a copy of the results we already have to see if we need to have new testing or to see if it will exclude us...Hopefully not. Weve also been told we both need HIV, HEP B Core and antibodies and HEP C antibodies blood tests and to see if we can get our GP to do them. will also speed things along a bit if we do them now so need to book an appt to plead with my GP to do them for free! lol. Apparantly all the other tests after this are covered by the clinic.

Its good to share everyones stories so we can swap advice etc. Its all the waiting around that is driving me insane! hopefully aiming for a BFP by the end of the year. I think Egg Sharing is amazing so that you can get help but also help out someone else at the same time. I have read that the recipients can sometimes be very picky when choosing their donor and this is why you can wait a long time sometimes.

xx


----------



## Haribo83

Oh that's great news bevvy! March will soon fly round! 
I never knew that about the recipients being picky. What info on the shared do they actually get given then? I didn't think either was given any info on the other, or is that just me?  How come your other half needs those tests aswell? I thought that was just for the woman lol xx


----------



## Karmas

Kezzy it says its with her or one of her team so im hoping so 

Haribo egg share info for coventry is here http://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/ivf/treatments/esp  It has their guidelines

Brum have been a nightmare from day one, ive been waiting since 2012  My full story is a long one but I think I may update the blog this weekend as things are now happening, Ill be sure to include my experiences at BWH though

Bevvy you can get that screening done at a sexual health clinic for free  but your GP should be able to get them done for you, so pleased your AMH came back good!


----------



## bevvy82

Hopefully it will....im like an impatient child haha.

I didnt know either until i read some threads. You give basic info like height, build, hair colour, eye colour etc but some were saying they have to put down their level of education and this was some peoples reasoning for not using them as a donor! Sounds crazy to me! That is the only information the recipient gets. its so they can potentially have a child that matches their looks etc. There is a new law in place that states that a child born from a donor egg is entitled to look up the egg donor when they turn 18 but im not sure how often that will happen...you wouldnt have any legal obligation to them though. You can ask if the recipient of your eggs had a successful pregnancy and i think they will let you know at some places....i dont think id want to know, unless i had a successful pregnancy myself.

You partner has to have the blood screening tests as well to make sure he doesnt have any diseases either. he only has to have the basic blood tests, only the woman has to have the rest of the tests. Guess they just need to make sure that the Embryo will develop into a healthy baby?? 

Im a bit scared about the whole injecting part of it as I hate needles   but guess im gonna have to man up and do it if i get that far lol!

Hopefully your AMH test results are back soon! i had mine done on the Wednesday and they were back by the monday  so i would just keep calling...they wont tell you the exact results but will tell you if the results are satisfactory.

The costing of everything is so confusing so hopefully the doctor will clear that up. We have to pay £200 for our first consultation and hopefully they will accept the results of the tests we have already had done as they are quite recent and then we can keep costs quite low! 

Kezzy - i thought that i could get those done but wondered about how to get a hard copy of the results from them...plus you dont feel so bad getting tests through the GP instead of sitting in the GUM clinic with people looking at you and thinking what STD has she got hahahaha  xx


----------



## Haribo83

Yeah I don't feel the best About the injecting part, nowhere near that stage yet but I'll def be getting the hubby to do that. I have quite a high pain threshold, but still can't imagine injecting myself. Lol. Had my AMH test done monday, so might try mondY n see if they're back. Lol. I am going to call my gp tomorrow and see if I can get a referral to the coventry clinic as heard good reports from kezzywoo and apparently they do egg share free for under 32's so praying I can get on that ASAP as I tuen 32 in october. Haha. Xx


----------



## bevvy82

yeah my other half said if we are lucky enough to get to that stage he will do the injections for me...my best mate is a paramedic as well so shes also on standby lol. it would take me a week to pluck up the courage to get the injection out the pack haha!

Yeah Karmas is going to try there as well i think??

Bourn Hall say you can egg share up to either 35 or 36 (cant remember which). im already 32 so lucky they have an older age limit! Its worth trying a couple of clinics! Have you had any other tests than the AMH one??

I went to Bourn Hall in Cambridge for my AMH test and the clinic was beautiful and the staff so friendly so im glad im going there. Seems to have good reviews and success rates xxx


----------



## Karmas

Im a needle phobic so know how you ladies feel  

Yes Bevvy im heading there on the 17th hoping they are going to be really nice after brum, that wont be hard though lol 
haha what STD has she got! I thought that the first time I went about people (bad I know)


----------



## bevvy82

I used to work in a homeless hostel and so used to take the residents down to the GUM clinic all the time...always made sure i looked official so it didnt look like i was in there every few weeks hahaha and i always look at people and think dirty so and so,what you been up to   Terrible i know haha

I so hope you get some good news on the 17th!! will be looking forward to the update! You can let me know what to expect  xx

Since discovering it, i use Emla cream for when i get tattoos (wish id know about it for the first three haha) so i think if i get as far as the injection part, ill use that to numb me up (emla cream is amazeballs!!) if they say its ok to use. xx


----------



## Karmas

Bevvy where on earth do you get that from, Id love some! Ive been looking for it for years and have always been told its a prescription only drug. I call it the kiddy cream lol cus I always remember having it as a child. It doesnt really help my anxiety though as its not actually the pain that concerns me :/


----------



## Haribo83

When you say if you're lucky enough to get to that stage bevvy, are you still going for ivf even if you can't do the egg share?  Yes it was the lovely karmas that told me about coventry! I never knew about it Til this morning. Found so much out on this site, it's brill. I never knew about egg sharing either Til I came on here!  Errm, I had the 21 day progesterone done in October, as my cycles are every month but vary quite a lot, it came back slightly lower than it should but was told it wasn't a problem as it was only slightly low n the fact my cycles vary it may not have been dead on day 21 anyway. Blood test wise that's all ive had so far. I'm def looking into a few. Already with Burton at the mo, going to an open evening at one in tamworth at the end of the month but cov is my main interest at the moment as the other two still charge for egg sharing, cov is free so I'm interested in trying them first if I can. First and only hopefully. Xx


----------



## bevvy82

No way!! You can go into any chemist and ask for it at the counter...costs about £3.50 - £4 a tube. I've been able to get it for years. 

I'm a bit needle phobic so I've always had the cream when having ops. I know it doesn't really help with the needle phobia but it takes away the pain part and that makes it a lot easier to deal with. Maybe if we use it and have to come face to face with jabbing ourselves, it might help dealing with it. Like I said though, I've got a willing partner and a paramedic to help lol (maybe I'll get her to bring me some entinox so I'll be buzzing when the injection is done hahaha I wish) xx


----------



## bevvy82

Unfortunately we are just not in a position where we could afford IVF Treatment ourselves which was the primary reason for the egg sharing. We ae trying to get the NHS to allow us funding under the circumstances of my cancer causing fertility issues but not holding out hope on that one.

Defo try Coventry if it's got good reviews and not costing anything is massive bonus! I had an fsh test but that came back at 10.8 which is a bit high so having those re done (but hoping the clinic won't worry about those as they have the AMH results) my 21 day progesterone can back a bit low but the doctor said it was because I ovulated late that month so don't know if I will have to repeat these tests (they haven't mentioned it yet) 

This site is so good. It's given me such an insight to everything xxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh wow ill ask in my chemist then ! My needle phobia can get that bad I hyperventilate and pass out lol I have a tattoo that really needs fixing but want to wait until after the ivf process is over as I dont want to risk anything infection wise (minimal risk I know but cant be too safe eh) it will certainly help when it comes to jabbing myself lol ill be sure to ask if I can use it when I see them on the 17th 
Make sure you share that entonox we are all friends here


----------



## Haribo83

It's horrible isn't it, I hate money. We're in the same boat to be honest. Would take us a few years to save up for full ivf, we would still have one shot, but obvs the younger the better to give it a go. Me n the hubby have both said if we can get accepted for egg share depending on cost we can try 2 go's if need be. What's the fsh test again? 
I just wana get things going now I know I need ivf. The waiting is frustrating you are right!! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Thats exactly how we feel tbh Haribo, if we can egg share we might be able to afford 2 cycles if not then we wouldnt be able to afford one I dont think as it can be anything from 3k up  Im crossing everything and praying to the cosmos that we get accepted at Cov

I hate waiting


----------



## bevvy82

I will make sure I nab us all a supply of it haha! 

Isn't it strange that we can have tattoos but single needles are a big no no! Everyone laughs when I saw I have a needle phobia and then see I have my tongue and belly pierced and 6 tattoos...they don't understand that it's not the same lol. 

My other prob is that my cancer has told me I need to have a hysterectomy to prevent the cancer coming back completely so we don't even have time on our side to be able to try and save up for treatment   so praying I get the go ahead! 

Fsh is follicle stimulating hormone test.bypu have it on day 2/3 of your cycle. Tells you the same sort of result as the AMH (I think....someone correct me if im wrong please) so some clinics want both result, some want just FSH and some just want AMH. 
We can afford the costs of egg sharing as works out at around £1000 Max but defo need to plant money tree at the bottom of the garden!! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh I was just as bad with my tattoos lol - they had to stop every 10 mins or I felt like I was going to pass out 

 thats not great Bevvy when do they want to do the hys?


----------



## bevvy82

Oh lol. Well use the emla cream for you tattoos in future. I highly recommend it!!

Well there's no big rush to do it as my cancer was early and last two smears were clear. My consultant is keen for me to try and complete my family before we do it but will prob have to be within the next 2 years I think xxx


----------



## Karmas

Ah I see well it gives you a little time at least to try


----------



## Haribo83

Have you got a backup plan if cov won't accept karmas? Out of interest, is it really hard to be accepted? I know there's lots of tests to go through to begin with, but are they standard tests that hopefully most people should pass? Or is it difficult to be accepted?  1000 at the most is good for egg share bevvy. The place in tamworth have quoted me 1370 plus drugs on top of that. Burton said 1000, but that's not including drugs either. :/ that's why im hoping I can get onto cov while I'm under 32 to try get a free go.  I'm weird, I quite like tattoo pain lol. 
Good news ladies, I emailed Burton clinic last night about referring me to cov,  then being impatient I rang my docs this morning and asked them to refer me, and he said he will, yay! Gota wait a week n call them back to check they've done it, as he said letter paperwork takes about 7 days. But then I had an email back from Burton after I spoke to him saying they think they can do this and they've  forwarded my email
Onto my consultant for her to sort out. Yay!! So cov will end up gettin two referrals for me now lol! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah luckily we have at least at a little while to try, gotta be grateful for that 

Haribo -  maybe I've looked at things wrong as it doesn't seem to be that much at bourn hall...however we don't have to pay for any tests as we had them all done for free at the fertility centre at my local hospital when they were checking to see if we needed IVF.  I know bourn hall pay for all the drugs up until the 15 day scan and then you have to pay for anything on top of that. I'll see if I can get them for free if they are prescription drugs as I get free prescriptions (apparently classed as a perk of having cancer- free prescriptions for life woohoooooo lol ) I think you have to pay extra if you go for the ICSI. But if you don't have to pay for the tests, the costs arent to high. So far I've paid £100 for the AMH test and we have to pay £200 to see the consultant. Not sure what else we will have to pay for at the moment

You are weird liking the tattoo pain  lol. 

I didn't know you have to get referred from the gp? We just referred ourselves to the clinic. But that is fab news hun, at least you should defo get seen! Xx


----------



## Haribo83

Well, you don't have to get referred, but cov price list says if you refer yourself you have to pay the consultation fee, if you can get referred by gp or consultant then you don't have to pay this, so I thought I might aswell do that. Yeah from what ive read if you get referred you don't need to pay for the screening tests. I guess everywhere is different, ive realised that looking into the different places. I'm just noting everything down as I find stuff out otherwise it mashes my head up lol.  Xx


----------



## bevvy82

thats good that you can get the consultation for free....every little saving along the way helps loads!

Yeah defo seems that everywhere is different. They want to charge us £200 each for the initial blood tests so if we can get that done by the GP we will save £400....its mad just how much they want to charge for everything!

Im just waiting for the next set of paperwork to come out to me that i need to send back to them before my appt in march so hopefully that will have some more information in it xx


----------



## Haribo83

So whats the paperwork then that you've had so far? Is it just in preparation for your first appointment ? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Just found this link to a website about what happens with the IVF process....found it quite interesting to see the process step by step

http://www.safertility.co.uk/sitedata/files/IVF_ICSI_treatment.pdf

The paperwork so far is a health questionnaire which you send back to see if the consultant is happy to consider you for the egg sharing. I also got a financial information form with all the prices etc on, an egg sharing information form (with eligibility and how it works etc, and a preparation of treatment information form. They said they were sending me a more indepth medical questionnaire and that i should send the test results i already have back with that questionnaire to see if they will accept those results or if we need to repeat any

I was just looking at the prices for the Egg Sharing at Bourn Hall. Seems all the costs incurred are at the initial stages and as long as they accept the test results we already have and if we can get the next blood tests by the GP then it doesnt look like we will be liable for any other costs. We get the following included in the egg share package...

Medical and nursing care
All in-treatment lab tests and procedures
All drugs costs up to day 15
All scanning costs
Cyst Aspiration (if required)
Local anaesthetic / IV sedation of General Anaesthesia
Egg Collection
Fertilisation with ICSI or IMSI (if required)
Embryo transfer
Freezing of suitable embryos
HFEA registration fee
Pregnancy urine test
pregnancy ultrasound scan
Follow up consultation
Counselling

I dont know if there is anything not mentioned that we have to pay for. Seems to be a pretty good package but i havent got anything to compare it against and i dont know what drugs you would need to take after the 15 day confirmation? anyone know

xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi bevvy, there is many tests that Coventry do to be an egg sharer, these are a free at cov along with the consultation, I bieve other clinics can often charge up to 500 pound for these!!! 
How is it going haribo? 
Afm, got my scan in the morning to see how my little Eggies are growing! Really hope there is lots of them and all of a good size! 
X


----------



## kezzywoo

Which area do you live bevvy? We looked at Bourne hall but it was to far away! X


----------



## bevvy82

oh wow how exciting Kezzywoo!! bet you cant wait  Good luck, hope its good news for you! youll have to let us know how you get on.

I live in Dunstable (in Bedfordshire) so Bourn Hall is just over an hours drive away for us 

Yeah seems like a lot of places charge quite a bit which shocks me as egg sharing is supposed to be virtually free i thought!

xx


----------



## Haribo83

Woah, just looked at that link, what's with the pessaries up the rectum?!   lol. 
Not much news kezzywoo other than I spoke to my docs today and requested a referral to coventry.  So fingers crossed won't take long for appointment. How did your first appointment go there? Can't remember if you said or not?  Yes def let us know how the scan goes!! How exciting!! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

hahaha i know...i was like what the hell!!! im hoping that is not true haha  

xx


----------



## kezzywoo

I can sadly tell you that the pessaries up the rectum is true!!! 
This is down following egg collection, not very pleasant! They have to go through the back door for the first few days then can be placed in the front door! 
Haribo, first consult at cov was good, it was with rina, she is lovely! They will go through everything with you in the consultation. They will also do all bloods and scans, Sti checks at this appt. I came out of there feeling that they had covered so much. 
I will update you when I get home tomorrow, just really hoping for some good news! X


----------



## bevvy82

Oh dear god!! I think I'll dread that more than the injections haha!

Did you have a scan done before treatment started? If so.  How many follicles did u have? Xx


----------



## Haribo83

Oh no that is awful!!! Do u have to do these yourself aswell? I don't know what's worse, doing them yourself or getting someone else to  .  Cool thank you, did u just get referred to cov n they accepted U for consultation straight away? You didn't have to send forms off or anything? Def keep us posted on tomorrow, I'm looking forward to hearing how it goes. 
It is strange how some charge so much. The clinic in tamworth that I'm keeping in mind for desperate measures ( as apparently they have high success rates) charge £440 for all the screening. aNd then the ivf with egg share is approx 1500 on top of that including drugs. Hoping I don't need them though lol xx


----------



## bevvy82

Haha defo wouldn't be getting the other half to do that!! Hahaha don't want him getting ideas (if ya get me  )

Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Yeah I had a scan before treatment no follicules which is good! Your ovarys should be nice and quiet prior to starting injections, mine was Tuesday then I started Tuesday night. 
Yes you do Hun, day and night too!  yeah they provisionally accepted me straight away there and then pending my blood results obviously. Nope no forms Hun, it was all very straight forward  x


----------



## Haribo83

Oh that's great to hear. Thanks hun you've been so helpful. Make sure you let us know how tomorrow goes!!! Everything crossed for U! So I'm presuming they've already matched you with a lady who is sharing your eggs then? Oh, what's covs principle if they don't collect enough eggs to share? Or do they still halve them no matter how few they collect? ️Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Hun, yeah I got matched back in December, it only took 6 days from them offering my characteristics out. The recipient then had to go on the down regging medication for a few weeks (this will make her ovarys quiet, similar to menopausal). Once she was ready I took the pill to induce a bleed then had my baseline scan which is done on day 2 or day of your bleed, I have done the short protocol which is where you go straight onto stimms following scan then add in another drug half way through stimms to stop ovulation. The long protocol is where you down regulate first for a few weeks, then bleed then go into stimms, this process can take around 6 weeks, whereas the short protocol is done for approx 12 days. 
The protocol for cov in regards to eggs is that if you get anything under 6 eggs you can either give all to recipient and have another free cycle, or you can keep them but think there are costs involved. If you get an uneven number of eggs then the recipient gets the extra one x


----------



## Karmas

Bevvy our 'fall back' would likely be borne hall if cov dont accept (im keeping my fingers crossed) we have had the tests done already at BWH and was told 'oh ill have to go and have a meeting to see if we can accept you' apparently I have to wait until april to find out if BWH will accept me - another reason im changing clinics.
If cov do the bloods on the first consult then ill just have to suck it up and have them all done again, then Im hoping I get matched quickly tbh as we only have until June before im 32. 

Oh Kezzy ill keep my fingers crossed for you for lots of growings eggies!


----------



## Haribo83

Ohhh ok, how come you did the short protocol? Does that all depend how on how quick they match you? That's very quick isn't it 12 days!!bonus for U though! If you were matched in December how come it's took Til now to get to the stage you're at now? Or is that normal?  Thanks for the info, everywhere else ive spoke to so far have said the donor gets to keep the extra egg if it's uneven, but i guess if it's free you don't mind having an egg less lol.  Good luck for tomorrow chick xx.


----------



## kezzywoo

I did the short Hun as on my previous cycles I didn't respond well on the long pritocol, mainly because the recipient needs to down reg for a few weeks and have a bleed if I was doing long protocol would of started in December when the recipient started. Was meant to start the pill on 9th jan for 1 weeks but I came on the day before so had to push the pill back for 2 weeks! Thanks Hun xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi ladies, just got back from scan. The nurse was really pleased with the results she said there was around 6 follies on each side. Continue with menopur and add in certrotide from tonight. She says that at this rate egg collection may be Friday! Panicking as I don't feel I have been stimming for long enough! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Haribo83

Woooooo!!!! That's fab news!!! Really chuffed for U. Are those two sets of injections you have to have now then, when you say you've gota add the other drug in as of tonight?  I'm good thanks. If any of U guys wana add me on ******** by the way, (U dnt have to obvs lol) it's becky beard (previous name Sanderson) I have curly hair and a stupid pout in my pic lol xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks Hun, yea two different injections which is the equivalent of the down regging drug but it's the other way around on the short protocol. So yep two injections from now, next scan Monday . Ahhh damn it i must be he only person not on ********! Lol x


----------



## Haribo83

Ooh how exciting.  How ru feeling? Nervous and excited? Do you work? Just out of interest if you are, how are you handling that? Do they know you're going through ivf? This is something im not sure what to do about when or if I get to the stage of starting it all. None of my managers know the situation, it's all quite hush hush really, my two friends I work with know but that's it. I wanted to wait Til I knew what the actual situation was. But now I know I'll def need IVF im not too bothered now about people knowing, but I am concerned about my job security. Is it something they would need to know do you think, or could I get away with it do U think? I'm asking as I know you've been through it before so know the drill lol xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Feeling excited, nervous to though! Yeah I work part time, I am also a ful time student nurse, and I have told uni about it all just cause I have had to have days off to go to clinic. Managers know at work also as I have had to time off with that also! Not that they have been very good about it all to be honest. I work for the nhs and they have an ivf policy in place stating that you should be granted time off with ivf! I have had to really push for it, but had the attitude you either give it me off or I will phone in sick! Lol, you have to be firm!  to be honest I am working full time in the week on placement (uni) and Sunday as my own job, and I am finding this quite difficult. I'm hoping that I can finish placement a week early, making next week my last week, just to try and take the pressure off abit xx


----------



## bevvy82

gosh Karmas...BWH dont half enjoying making you wait! What a P take!!

Kezzywoo - that is amazing news hun, im so pleased for you. sure the process is going to fly by for you now! how exciting.

can i ask a question  - what determines whether you go on a short or long protocol 

Haribo - At Bourn Hall, if there is odd numbers the extra egg goes to the donor not the recipient. I'll add you on ** chick (beverley Allen)

AFM - I just got my pack through from Bourn Hall - just filled out the numerous forms and sent the medical form back. gotta take the others all back on the day of my consultation.

xx


----------



## Haribo83

Accepted bevvy!   yeah I was gona say, everywhere else ive enquires about have said the donor gets the extra egg, and also at Burton, she said if for example less than 6 eggs are collected so there's not enough to halve, U can keep all the eggs for yourself at no extra cost. As it's something that can't be helped. I'm hoping that wouldn't be an issue though xx


----------



## Haribo83

Oh, anywhere thing, what have you done with the work situation bevvy? I guess I'm going to end up having to tell mine what's going on. Not sure how they will take that though xx


----------



## bevvy82

Becky i love your hair in your profile pic! well jel lol!

I think with Bourn Hall they say that if there are not enough eggs to share, you can keep the eggs and pay for the IVF treatment or you can donate those and get a free round of IVF at a later date. Youd think they would all have the same guidelines wouldnt you.

I have told my work mates but not my manager as yet. Although at the minute i can just blag my appts are for my cancer stuff and my work let me just make up any hours that im off. At the moment im only on a temp contract til june. I will tell my work if i get accepted as looks like you have to have quite a few appts by the looks of things.

You could say to work that you will take it as unpaid leave or make the time back up for appts. And i think all employers would be aware that women are going to try for babies at some points. Maybe just wait til your consultation to see if you are eligible and tell work from there?? xx


----------



## bevvy82

your little dude is well cute by the way


----------



## kezzywoo

I am not really sure what determines either protocol, the down regging med which was meant to make my ovarys quiet actualy stimulated me. That is why I am on short protocol. I much prefer the short protocol! The down regging drug can have the opposite effect on ladies with pcos! X


----------



## bevvy82

Oh right, thats interesting to know....God theres so much stuff involved in this egg sharing....i already feel swamped and i havent done anything yet! xx


----------



## kezzywoo

I know it's a proper head mash isn't it! Lol. Once the ball is rolling though everything is dealt with by the clinic gets a lot easier, not having a good day today, symptoms are really kicking in  so feeling like **** on nights tonight too! And to to it all off my hot water bottle is leaking  xx


----------



## bevvy82

oh i meant  to ask....

What drugs do you have to take after your 15 days scan. just that Bourn Hall say that they pay for the drugs up until the day 15 scan then you have to pay after that.

Awww no! poor you  well that is defo bad timing with your hot water bottle  send the other half out to get you a new one lol 

Big hugs xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Not sure about that Hun, maybe they will stim u for 15 days and if u need an extra few days then you may have to pay not really sure as I only started injections on Tuesday, and if egg collection is Friday then last injection will be Wednesday which is only 9 days. X


----------



## bevvy82

ah ok hun...was just seeing what i would need if anything. 

Are you feeling any better? x


----------



## Haribo83

Hope I feel better soon kezzywoo! Is it like the menopausal symptoms? Not that ive been through that to know lol xx


----------



## kezzywoo

It's the stims that are doing it Hun, cramps, dizziness, headaches, it's cause the dose is twice as higher than they start you on. Nope feel worse after tonight's injection, really not feeling well and got to go to work tonight  sorry ladies I am not really selling it to you am I! Xx


----------



## MrsA14

Hey every one. After getting really excited of an earlier period I've just been spotting last few days and period hasn't come full flow yet   feeling really annoyed with my body for getting me excited and ill end up just coming on, on Monday as I was due to anyway. Glad I have been working to keep my mind off it but any chance I can I have been on knicker watch  

It's amazing how some clinics charge and some don't,  mine charges 765 for everything which isn't too bad I don't think x


----------



## Haribo83

Poor u kezzywoo, it'll be worth it in the long run though! Just keep thinking what he doing it for ️xx 
I hate knocked watch Mrsa14! Been through that loads myself the last 2 n a half years. It's torture. Just had a friend request on ** off a Linda, is that any of U guys in this thread? Just so i know whether to accept ️xx


----------



## Haribo83

What clinic U with mrsa14? Xx


----------



## Karmas

Thats Me Haribo  Have added you too bevvy hope you dont mind


----------



## Karmas

Aw Kezzy I hope you feel better soon hun x

Yes Bevvy they seem to want to hold on to me for some reason lol 

I was thinking if I already have the results of the chromosome testing that it wouldnt take so long hopefully the Drs on monday will help me out there 

Only a few people know about our treatment but we havent told people we are about to start treatment I dont want them on tender hooks too lol


----------



## Haribo83

Woo accepted karmas   so what stage ru at now karmas? Awaiting your initial consultation appointment at cov? I'm trying to remember Everyones stories. Lol 
And did U have lap and dye mrsa14? I have read some women have ended up gettin pregnant after one of those as it kind of clears them out. I keep wishful thinking for a miracle with that but I just don't have that kind of luck lol. Doesn't hurt to keep positive though ay xx


----------



## bevvy82

I was just thinking who was it that added me hehe. Have accepted your request hun. 
Good luck for the doctors - let us know if they say they will do it. Xx


----------



## Karmas

We are waiting for our first appointment there yes  Its hard to keep up with everyone lol


----------



## MrsA14

Yeah I had lap n dye got pregnant but was ectopic.  I'm at jessops in sheffield I think your all down south arnt you? X


----------



## bevvy82

I'm down South in Dunstable so I'm going to Bourn Hall in Cambridge to see if I can have treatment them. Failing that, I'll try the Lister hospital in London as they are a bit less strict with their criteria for eligibility x


----------



## MrsA14

Af has turned up yeyyy rang clinic and left a message. I'm tomorrow for bloods and scans and get drugs then start swimming on Tuesday! !! Eeeek!!! X


----------



## Haribo83

I'm in tamworth by birmingham mrsa24. THats a shame about having your ectopic after the lap and dye. My two were before.   Yaaaay how exciting for U, keep is posted on how tomorrow and Tuesday goes then. Xx


----------



## MrsA14

Eptopics are just awful. The wait to see if it's a normal pregnancy the amount if blood tests I had was unreal. 

I will keep you updated. Not bothered about the injections just want to make sure I do them right im a bit rusty and things have changed since I did it before x


----------



## Haribo83

Yeah same here, the first one hit me hard as it was a shock but I had spotting so my gut feeling told me something wasn't right, same with the second, I bled from the day I got the positive preg test so I knew it wasn't good. I didn't bleed at am with my son when pregnant.  Oh yes you've been through or before haven't you, I have only recently found out about the textin pessaries   lol don't like the sound of that I must admit. Haha. Ive decided I'm gona ring up tomorrow after work and see if my AMH results are back, I'm getting impatient lol xx


----------



## MrsA14

I have pessaries they was once a day but now they are twice a day but the don't go in the back door lol don't know if I read that on this thread or not lol I spotted with my ectopic too but didn't have any other symptoms.  
Yeah give them a ring see if they have come back x


----------



## Haribo83

Oh really, I wonder if different clinics do different things then. Yeah you Prob did read it on here lol. Will do, I'll keep everyone posted, you keep us posted on tomorrow please! Xx


----------



## MrsA14

My clinic say that I can put them up back door if I want but they say vaginally it's just coz it's more messy with doing it vaginally with it coming back out etc x


----------



## Karmas

Oh thats great MrsA ! How long did it take them to match you?


----------



## MrsA14

They don't "match" as such, I can start treatment with out having a recipient they wud just freeze the eggs if they wasn't some one suitable for them. They will have some one in my mind for them but they don't sync our cycles up or anything it's fairly layed back really.


----------



## Karmas

Oh I see which clinic is that? All the others seem to match first then treatment  it seems easier that way though if they dont have to match you as you dont have to wait then


----------



## MrsA14

It's at jessops in sheffield, I like how they do things,  my recipient had a baby not long after I had mine but I don't know if they was fertilised then frozen until she was at right place in her cycle or if they just freeze them then fertilise them after. 
I asked the egg share nurse if people are picky with what they want from a doner and she said no,  she said the list used to be up to 18 months to 2 years now it's only 3 -6 months x


----------



## Karmas

Oh ive just had a quick look at their prices whats the rest of their criteria?


Have updated my blog haribo with my background story now its in my signature


----------



## MrsA14

You got to be under either 35 or 37 I can't remember which. And got to have passed all the blood tests. The cystic fibrosis and the kartyo type one.  That's all that was said to me anyway x


----------



## MrsA14

Just sat in clinic,  had bloods wee test and paid, now waiting for my scan, I can't believe I am actually doing this again lol x


----------



## Karmas

Its it the first scan before the treatment starts? Baseline is it called? good luck x


----------



## kezzywoo

Hi guys, just sat in the clinic now, had to drive down on my own, so left ridiculously and now I am a full hour early! Sat here with my hot water bottle, everyone must think I am very strange! Lol. Really hoping for lots of lovely follies and lots of growth! Will update when I get home. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## MrsA14

Yeah it is scan was fine everything as it should be, got my drugs got to ring at 2 to check bloods are all ok then good to go in the morning. 
Kezzywoo hope the scan went well x


----------



## bevvy82

Hey kezzy, how did u get on at the clinic? Good news I hope xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Glad all went well MrsA xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh thats great news MrsA ! How long will they have you stimming for?


----------



## kezzywoo

About 14 follies now all growing nicely she said, between 10 and 16 ATM one is 18! Next scan Wednesday, egg collection is likely to be Friday, can't believe it, would of liked a few more days on stimms if I am honest but I suppose they know best, is everyone else ok? Xx


----------



## Haribo83

Hi everyone thats great news kezzywoo. I'm not good girlies, had bad news today. My AMH test came back very low so I cant egg share   im actually distraught. Don't even know what to do now as she even said my chances of ivf working would be decreased. Can my life get any worse??  Awaiting a proper follow up so we can talk things through properly. I just don't know what to think. Anyone much knowledge on tho problem to at least give me a day of hope? Just feel like that's it now xx


----------



## Karmas

Aw no hun  im sorry x Did they give you the exact number - some times different clinics have different criteria it may be worth looking in to it Im not sure why your chances of IVF would be decreases as I though the AMH tests were done to tell you the amount of reserves you have left in the ovaries and it only takes 1 

I did find this though http://www.createhealth.org/amh/

It looks like you would just need a higher does of stimulating drugs *hugs*


----------



## Haribo83

Yeah mine were 1.9. The lower side for my age is 6. So mine were quite low. She said its all about your egg reserves, so I'm presuming theres a risk I won't have many to collect in ivf. She did say there's medication I can take to help with this, so goin speak to her about that at next appointment. But still gona take a couple of years to save up for one go with ivf. So I'm worried that's not gona help.   xx I'll have a look at the link, thanks xx


----------



## kezzywoo

So sorry to hear that haribo  really hoping that the nurse can shed some light on how to improve it. Big hugs Hun xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh hun fingers crossed they can raise the number for you x I know next to nothing about it tbh Ive not really looked in to it which is odd as I look in to everything - If I find anything that may help ill ** it to you x


----------



## MrsA14

So sorry Haribo hopefully there will be something that you can do. There is a thread on here for low AMH levels which may give you a bit of info and ivf cycles etc x


----------



## Haribo83

Thank you everyone. Not in the best frame of mind at the mo. I'll messGe u guys tomorrow. Thanks karmas I appreciate that. And U too Mrsa, I'll have a look xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Hipe everyone is ok? 
Big hugs haribo! 
Afm, egg collection is Friday! Ideally they wanted me to stim till sat and have egg collection on Monday but my eistrogen levels are white high and they are concerned about me over stimming! So worried that the eggs arnt ready to come out yet! Ahhhh, just thought I would update  x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Kezzy, 

Thats great news  glad all is going well. Im sure that they wouldnt collect the eggs if that werent ready  What an exicting time for you !! Keep us updated xxx


----------



## MrsA14

Hi every one. Hope your ok Haribo.  Great news on egg collection Kezzywoo.  
I'm on day 3 of stims mega head aches and very tired don't know if I'm just tired or its from the stims?  Was heavy lifting stuff at work yesterday and got me wondering wether I should be or not don't want to damage my ovarys or anything but my clinic hasn't said anything. What are your views?  X


----------



## kezzywoo

i suffered with real bad headaches and hot flushes during stimms, I just took it really easy hun. I kept getting twinges if I felt like I was doing to much. Just take it real easy hun and relax xx


----------



## Haribo83

Glad to hear everyone is well. I'm ok...got my appointment through, 9th March so just gota wait for that now! Wish me luck!! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Sending loads and loads of luck missy 🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀🍀


----------



## bevvy82

Well quick update from me...

Got my AMH Test results back and it's 29.17 

The doctor has confirmed that OH Sperm analysis is fine and my ultrasound scan and smear tests are all acceptable. We are seeing our GP Today to see if we can get our blood tests done through them rather than paying Bourn Hall for them and the those results should be back before our consultation on 11th March. 

Hopefully this should save us time if we do get the go ahead for egg sharing. 

Starting to feel a bit more positive about hopefully being accepted for it!!

Hope everyone else is doing well? Xxxxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Great news bevvy, glad the ball is rolling for you Hun. 
Afm, just on the way back , got 11 eggs, I am abit disappointed if I am honest, as it mean only 5 for me, was just worrying that some are immature. Partner sample shown some sperm so we are going to use that. Embryologist said numbers were really low but as we paid for icsi anyway then it would not make a difference with his sperm or the donor we purchased as a backup, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks chick. Hopefully the fact we should have had all the preliminary tests done prior to the first consultation, we should knock some time off if we get a yes. I know we still have to have one other set of blood tests but need to wait for the ok from Bourn hall as they pay for those to be done. So I'm keeping everything crossed at the mo!!
Kezzy I thought that would still be a good amount of eggs collected?? Or am I totally wrong?!? That's good you can use your partners sperm 
Xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Are you doing the 2/3 day transfer or 5 day transfer?? Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Don't know yet Hun, will get the call tomorrow to see if any have fertilized but they have provisionally booked me in for Monday, so scared Hun, but I honestly don't think any will fertilise!  x


----------



## bevvy82

Aww keep positive hun, got everything crossed for you!! It must be exciting but so nerve wracking as well. 

Why do you feel like it won't work? Xxx


----------



## kezzywoo

I have just mithered the back out of the clinic, so worried! Last time we got 8 mature eggs and they did icsi with all of them and onlyb3 fertilized so was worried if the same happens I could lose all my 5.
However just spoke with the embryologist a and she says all my 5 were mature, and they have icsi all 5 she said the sperm was very low that low she couldn't give us a sperm count but the ones she injected were moving and of good morphology, really hoping and praying that they all fertilise that would be amazing! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Lol I now how you feel, I feel like I'm pestering the clinic no end! To be expected though as we just want to know what's happening. 

Well that's good news so far hun but now I understand why you're scared. Sounds like it's all going to plan at the moment tho  I hate this whole waiting game...it's drvining me crazy. I'm so impatient, I want everything yesterday lol. Xxx


----------



## MrsA14

Kezzywoo great news on your egg collection,  and that they are all mature!  It's just one worry after another with this! 
I've had to tell my supervisor today about ivf my personnel manager and my line manager already knew but I needed to tell my supervisor and i've never seen any one look so awkward was quite amusing lol I am starting my cetrotide tomorrow (day 5) this time next week I should hopefully be going for egg collection tomorrow x


----------



## Karmas

Good Luck MrsA

Oh thats good news Bevvy


----------



## bevvy82

Hi Kezzy, just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow (if you get it done tomorrow) have got my fingers crossed for you  xx

MrsA - Hope your egg collection went well  xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks bevvy, yeah we are going in for 12 15 gonna give them a call soon to see how they are doing, don't want to drive all that way if something bad has happened to them. You will have to excuse my negativity Hun, I really can't help it :/
How are things with you? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Aww bless ya. You must be a mixed bag of emotions today. Yeah defo worth calling before hand  I hope everything is ok and look forward to some good news later today from you!! I have everything crossed that you get some good sticky beans!!! 

I'm fine thanks hun. Got my blood tests tomorrow for the HIV, Hep b and Hep c tests. So those results should come back just in time for our appt on the 11th. I feel like I'm in limbo at the moment just waiting. I just want to know now either way lol 

What actually happens at the initial consultation...can anyone let me know?!? Only positive is that we would have had all the preliminary tests done already - do you think I would get a yes or no answer there and then dependant on the other blood test results?? 
On a lighter note, did anyone else see fifty shades of grey at the weekend?? I was quite disappointed in the film!!

Xxx


----------



## MrsA14

Hey every one.. just updating.. I had my egg collection this morning.  Got 11 eggs! 6 for us 5 for recipient!  Really pleased with that. Was in pain alot after and my left ovary was awful to have the eggs collected from but right side was fine! Just resting up now and ready for bed already how's every one else getting On? X


----------



## bevvy82

Hey MrsA 
That's great news! 

Make sure you get yourself some good rest  will keep my fingers crossed that all goes well  
Xx


----------



## kezzywoo

Great news mrs a! Rest up now chick! And fingers crossed for lots of fertilization in the morning! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey kezzy,

Saw your update on the othe forum. Sorry to hear the negative pregnancy test. Hopefully it's just that you've tested too early. If you can, try and hold out to test again...I know that's easier said than done and I think I would still test every day. Keep ya chin up hun. Keeping my fingers crossed for good news xxxx


----------



## kezzywoo

Thanks bevvy, I am really praying that it was just too early, I regret doing it if I am honest, gonna take each day as it comes now and try and hold out till otd! (If I can) started with cramps today which feel like period pains, but some say it's good to feel something as this shows that something is going on! Really don't know Hun, wish I could be put in a deep sleep and be woken on Monday lol, that would be much kinder than this torturous wait! How are you Hun? When is your appt? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

So is next Monday otd?? I know you prob wish you had held out but who can honestly say they ever waited the right out of time before poas?! 

That's the problem, AF and early pregnancy symptoms can be exactly the same....Mother Nature just likes to torture us!! Must be a struggle to keep sane during this 2ww. And I guess you are feeling negative because this is the 3rd time and you've had negative stuff happen in the past. Imtotally praying that come Monday you share some happy news with us all!! 
I'm good ta. My appt is on 11th March and this wait is bad enough so god knows how bad it must be for you!! U just want to know either way if I can do the egg sharing or not!!! The wait is killing me and making me quite grouchy too!! Lol xxx


----------



## Haribo83

Hi everyone sorry I kinda disappeared. Was finding things really difficult but Id like to share my new news with U all, a couple of u already know from ********. I have got my miracle baby!!! I'm 14 weeks pregnant! Had a few early scans due to my ectopic history and then had the official scan on Wednesday which was when we announced. So I wanted to share my lovely news with you ladies to hopefully give u somehope that miracles can happen!  really hope all your journeys are going well and everyone is well  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Can anybody tell me what the lowest my fsh levels can be to be able to do the egg shaikh programme at bwh?? Mine is 2.04
Thanks


----------



## Haribo83

I think it's gota be at least 6 from what I remember...


----------



## loopy loo1017

Ok thanks


----------

